# Cops on snowboards



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

"I would think that more recklessness comes from people coming in and drinking at lunch time and then going back out"

...that's probably the first time I've ever completely agreed with a skier


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like some cops just want free lift tickets, er wait, I mean volunteer work. And pot heads totally just smoke on Friday Saturday and Sundays.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Might be one hell of a nasty Scorpion to wipe out with a fully locked and loaded Glock on your hip. (or whatever sidearm the RCMP carry)


----------



## blunted_nose (Apr 26, 2012)

First, they are easy to see. Second, they are all big guys, bet they cant even catch me if they tried. And police on hills is just retarded. They are going to cancel it once someone injuries them self or someone steals a gun of a cop.... such a stupid idea.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

trapper said:


> Might be one hell of a nasty Scorpion to wipe out with a fully locked and loaded Glock on your hip. (or whatever sidearm the RCMP carry)


Don't cops in Canada just carry batons since civilians aren't allowed to be armed? 

And if you're worried about being able to smoke just go to WA or CO. Perfectly legal.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

trapper said:


> Might be one hell of a nasty Scorpion to wipe out with a fully locked and loaded Glock on your hip. (or whatever sidearm the RCMP carry)


I kind of wondered if that isn't a safety issue? I've never thought about riding with a loaded gun. I don't really get why they are carrying guns in the first place. Are stoners more violent in Canada? Do they have gangs at resorts there? :dunno:


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought snow gangsters were just park rats who wear baggy stuff.
Who knew!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> Don't cops in Canada just carry batons since civilians aren't allowed to be armed?


Pretty much all cops carry sidearms here. They're left at the station before/after duty though...



JeffreyCH said:


> I kind of wondered if that isn't a safety issue? I've never thought about riding with a loaded gun. I don't really get why they are carrying guns in the first place. Are stoners more violent in Canada? Do they have gangs at resorts there? :dunno:


A loaded gun is totally safe. As long as you don't have a round in the chamber, you'd have to pull the slide forward and release it to load a round in the chamber, and then without the hammer being cocked it's usually a really tough pull for the first round (around 8 pounds or so). There's more danger of it poking a hole in their thigh than actually firing.

That said, I think kids/people have just taken things a little too far. Back when I still enjoyed the sweet leaf on a regular basis, we'd go to a remote part of the hill, duck into the trees, have a quick smoke (a SMALL one) and then head back out riding. Now guys are smoking all over the place. Unfortunately I think it's the idiots that ruin it for the rest of the smokers.

I know Nakiska and Lake Louise quite well, and it'd still be VERY easy to ride and smoke... Just gotta use your head!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> A loaded gun is totally safe. As long as you don't have a round in the chamber, you'd have to pull the slide forward and release it to load a round in the chamber, and then without the hammer being cocked it's usually a really tough pull for the first round (around 8 pounds or so). There's more danger of it poking a hole in their thigh than actually firing.


I was under the impression that cops kept their sidearms locked and loaded, meaning they are ready to draw and fire with activating the action. I've read that cops in training have shooting accidents more often than you realize with specific types of sidearms, notably Glocks that really don't have much in the way of safety mechanisms. Accidental discharges with some of these semi-auto handguns are not as uncommon as you think and it's entirely possible to have one happen during a snowboard accident, assuming they are fully locked and loaded that is.

Like I said, that could be one hell of a wipeout.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

What is the penalty if u get caught with weed in Alberta anyway? A small fine?


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

trapper said:


> I was under the impression that cops kept their sidearms locked and loaded, meaning they are ready to draw and fire with activating the action. I've read that cops in training have shooting accidents more often than you realize with specific types of sidearms, notably Glocks that really don't have much in the way of safety mechanisms. Accidental discharges with some of these semi-auto handguns are not as uncommon as you think and it's entirely possible to have one happen during a snowboard accident, assuming they are fully locked and loaded that is.
> 
> Like I said, that could be one hell of a wipeout.


In the U.S. anyone carrying a gun for defense (Police, security, armed civilians, etc) keeps a round chambered at all times. Canada may be different though, I'm not familiar with their practices. This is because deploying a gun in a self defense situation is extremely stressful. Adding additional steps, such as cycling the slide to load a round into the chamber prior to firing could cause you to fumble, which could inevitably lead to your demise. So for the saftey of the person carrying the firearm, a round is always chambered.

Having a round in the chamber is no more dangerous than having the chamber empty. All modern handguns come equipped with a firing pin block. In short, it is mechanically impossible for a modern handgun to fire, unless the trigger is pulled. You could drop it on concrete, hit it with a hammer, run it over with a car, etc. It will not fire. It is mechanically impossible, because the firing pin is blocked from contacting the primer unless the trigger is pulled. Any quality holster will have the trigger gaurd of the handgun completely covered. This ensure while the firearm is in the holster, the trigger cannot be pulled. And if the trigger cannot be pulled, the firearm cannot fire. 

The situations you describe above are not "accidental discharges", they are negligent discharges. As in the person used poor trigger disipline and pulled the trigger unintentionally. With modern firearms, there is no such thing as an accidental discharge, because they cannot fire unless the trigger is pulled.

All that being said, unless these guns fly out of their holsters during a crash, there is no way they could go off.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

trapper said:


> I was under the impression that cops kept their sidearms locked and loaded, meaning they are ready to draw and fire with activating the action. I've read that cops in training have shooting accidents more often than you realize with specific types of sidearms, notably Glocks that really don't have much in the way of safety mechanisms. Accidental discharges with some of these semi-auto handguns are not as uncommon as you think and it's entirely possible to have one happen during a snowboard accident, assuming they are fully locked and loaded that is.


Yeah, my assumption would be that they had enough sense to not have a round in the chamber while skiing/boarding. I think their risk of encountering an armed assailant is slim to none!!! :laugh: Personally I'd rather they didn't have this presence. I though most ski resorts were private property, and the property owners have ski patrollers to watch this kind of thing.

To me if you're a dumbass and smoke where you're going to get caught, they clip your lift ticket for the day. But if you're caught by the cops it's a lot worse!



that1guy said:


> What is the penalty if u get caught with weed in Alberta anyway? A small fine?


Well in Canada drugs are a federal issue, so the penalty is the same no matter what province you're in (I'm pretty sure). I believe it's still a criminal offence to have any marijuana on you?!? I thought the enforcement was relaxing until this started in the last couple weeks.

I'm wondering what event or person prompted this?!?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

brownies,
burger with fried up buds
herb pizza or calzone
burrito with herbed mozrella

edit...nevermind...ya all do the smelly stuff these days

SNOW SKUNKS


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

poutanen said:


> A loaded gun is totally safe. As long as you don't have a round in the chamber, you'd have to pull the slide forward and release it to load a round in the chamber, and then without the hammer being cocked it's usually a really tough pull for the first round (around 8 pounds or so). There's more danger of it poking a hole in their thigh than actually firing.


I'm well aware what it takes for a firearm to go off, I was thinking more along the lines of an impact right on the hip. Or if the gun were to fly outta the holster, get buried in the snow, picked up by some kid... that kind of thing. Still don't get why they need em in the first place. So if they catch someone smoking, and cant catch up to them are they going to shoot? I'm pro gun, but I see ZERO reason to carry one on the slopes. :dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> brownies


And there you have it folks... No need to risk police action when you can just whip out a nice brownie "snack" on the gondola. Nobody will be the wiser! The little kid with his parents on the gondola will just wish he had one too!



JeffreyCH said:


> I'm pro gun, but I see ZERO reason to carry one on the slopes. :dunno:


Agree 100%.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol. I ALWAYS have a bag of weed snacks in my pocket when I go riding. Always.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

So how good are these cops at snowboarding anyway? Most of the spots that I smoke at are very difficult to get to. And if you don't know the mountain really well, you wouldn't be back there anyways. I keep that shit on the dl because I have kids and I respect that kids are there. And weed is legal here. Just saying that people should just have some respect for others that are around.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I just hope this doesn't become a trend or get completely blown out of proportion. I can almost see it now, first it'll be busting people for weed, then comes the tickets for riding while drunk, then the speeding tickets for blazin through the slow zones ect ect... :dizzy:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

that1guy said:


> So how good are these cops at snowboarding anyway? Most of the spots that I smoke at are very difficult to get to. And if you don't know the mountain really well, you wouldn't be back there anyways. I keep that shit on the dl because I have kids and I respect that kids are there. And weed is legal here. Just saying that people should just have some respect for others that are around.


This was my point exactly. Keep things a little under control and everyone's fine. But lately I've been smelling it all over the place, in very obvious places. So I'm not surprised that it's come to this...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> brownies,
> burger with fried up buds
> herb pizza or calzone
> burrito with herbed mozrella
> ...


Damn!! Sounds like you got a ton of tasty treat recipies!! 
Back in the day, when I still engaged in "Better Living Though Chemistry"
It was considered a Waste of Good Weed to burn it!!!
Eating it was a much more intense, longer lasting High than smokin' it!!
(...of course it takes a bit longer to "Kick in" but just need to plan accordingly!)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> It was considered a Waste of Good Weed to burn it!!!


I'll never forget the day I decided to quit/scale it back bigtime. I said to myself "I don't feel like doing this anymore" and ate what I had left of my stash. Probably about 1/4 to 1/2 ounce. Good day... :wavetowel2:


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

Those guys who think they can outrun the cops or hide their weed from the cops better watch out for the canine unit, yep I saw 2 cops a couple weeks ago carrying the dog up the chairlift with them... Hehe, i'm pretty sure that guy's been trained to sniff out your secret stash.


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

TorpedoVegas said:


> Those guys who think they can outrun the cops or hide their weed from the cops better watch out for the canine unit, yep I saw 2 cops a couple weeks ago carrying the dog up the chairlift with them... Hehe, i'm pretty sure that guy's been trained to sniff out your secret stash.


I hope this really is not a growing trend, how ridiculous. :thumbsdown:


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Best post of the day! :thumbsup:


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

poutanen said:


> And there you have it folks... No need to risk police action when you can just whip out a nice brownie "snack" on the gondola. Nobody will be the wiser! The little kid with his parents on the gondola will just wish he had one too!
> 
> 
> 
> Agree 100%.


share it with the little bastard while you at it at least I would maybe his mom too if shes a hottie :yahoo:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

OK, let's be honest. The cops have found an excuse to snowboard on the job and get paid for it. Hell, I'm working on something similar, just haven't figured out how to do software support on my phone yet. :laugh:


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

Everybody just start doing cocaine!! So much easier to hide....."no officer i just face planted is all, just some powdery snow".


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

I wonder, will they be taping and airing the snow version of COPS soon then?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i'd watch that


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

what a joke.


----------



## Capita2JZGTE (Dec 13, 2012)

Vinh said:


> I wonder, will they be taping and airing the snow version of COPS soon then?


LMFAO that would almost be worth it. Just keep them out of Colorado.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

that1guy said:


> Sounds like some cops just want free lift tickets, er wait, I mean volunteer work.


That's probably what it's all about. If they were serious about catching people they'd probably use tele skis and a snowmobile so they can maneuver to more places.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

poutanen said:


> This was my point exactly. Keep things a little under control and everyone's fine. But lately I've been smelling it all over the place, in very obvious places. So I'm not surprised that it's come to this...


Same here. It's been a long time since I lasted smoked, but the last few seasons I've certainly noticed it a LOT more on the slopes.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

cops on the hill is one, but armed fucking cops is another. Next we're going to hear about a shooting of a teenager that tried to outrun the coper, because he was scared of getting caught, dont need pigs on the hill, leave it to the ski patrol, next thing you'll get speeding tickets on the slopes.

p.s. that cop looks pretty happy sitting there, hope he gets hemroids sitting on that snow


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

i have recently noticed a LOT smokers on the hill. I was sitting under the lift while i was waiting for other people to make their way down. there were about 3 different people taking a hit above me in the couple minutes i was there.


----------



## wildshoetwt (Feb 14, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Pretty much all cops carry sidearms here. They're left at the station before/after duty though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


speaking from someone who lives in cali, it is legal now, and it's not considered like heroin anymore, most reasonable people realize its basically better for you than alcohol...


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

here in NM most cops will usually just confiscate it or you might get a fine if the cop wants to be a dbag.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd be highly tempted to spray him sitting right there


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Prime target.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

brucew. said:


> I'd be highly tempted to spray him sitting right there


Maybe that's why the gun is there? Spray deterrent. lol


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Stop or I'll shoot! Right after I unstrap my board, remove my gloves, unclip my holster, and rack a round in the chamber.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

HAhaha!
We have them on Whistler too. I had a stash of fireball on me at the time. I think they care about the alcohol more here to be honest. People leave so much LITTER everywhere with their emptys. That actually makes me mad. Gaper day last season was REALLY terrible. I can't believe people would trash their mountain, drunk or not.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Must have been memories of being a teenager because when that K9 unit showed up I just wanted to get the hell out of there.....and I didn't even have any bud on me :icon_scratch:


----------



## PDubz (Feb 17, 2013)

Soggysnow said:


> HAhaha!
> We have them on Whistler too. I had a stash of fireball on me at the time. I think they care about the alcohol more here to be honest. People leave so much LITTER everywhere with their emptys. That actually makes me mad. Gaper day last season was REALLY terrible. I can't believe people would trash their mountain, drunk or not.


When I ride on Sundays/Mondays I'm amazed at how many beer cans/trash I find in the trees and under the lift. I've actually yelled at people for that shit, it's ridiculous.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Soggysnow said:


> HAhaha!
> We have them on Whistler too. I had a stash of fireball on me at the time. I think they care about the alcohol more here to be honest. People leave so much LITTER everywhere with their emptys. That actually makes me mad. Gaper day last season was REALLY terrible. I can't believe people would trash their mountain, drunk or not.





PDubz said:


> When I ride on Sundays/Mondays I'm amazed at how many beer cans/trash I find in the trees and under the lift. I've actually yelled at people for that shit, it's ridiculous.


Yeah, that drives me up the fucking wall... I really don't care if people choose to have a couple beers and ride. I'm usually either going way faster than everybody else, or off on my own so they're not going to hit me. But fuck be a man and use the garbage cans at the bottom/top of every lift. :dunno:


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Where I ride at Mt. Hood Meadows, Patrol deals with all on hill issues and if something is severe enough, they wall call in our on staff security. We have security and some are cops, but when at the resort they are representing the resort not the police department and they leave their guns at home.
> 
> In same cases, I can see the benefit of a police presence especially near the lodge where boards get stolen. Now, having said that and not trying to inject politics here at all, just bringing up something I have thought about. We have nut jobs going into schools and movie theaters killing people. What if some nut decided to open fire on a crowded lift? The carnage would be incalculable. Maybe having some trained. armed security; police or private, is not as bizarre a concept as we might think.
> 
> ...


You just made me think about how easy it would be for a guy to get on a crowded lift, take out the others on his chair with a hand gun then pull a rifle from his pack and start picking people off. What would you do if that happened?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, that drives me up the fucking wall... I really don't care if people choose to have a couple beers and ride. I'm usually either going way faster than everybody else, or off on my own so they're not going to hit me. But fuck be a man and use the garbage cans at the bottom/top of every lift. :dunno:


At Chestnut Mountain in northern IL they have a pretty good idea. They put trashcans on the ground every few poles on the lifts. Sure, most trash doesn't land in the can but it keeps the trash in a small area and not all over the hill. Even the biggest of douche will hold on to their trash to try and score a basket from the lift.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

john doe said:


> At Chestnut Mountain in northern IL they have a pretty good idea. They put trashcans on the ground every few poles on the lifts. Sure, most trash doesn't land in the can but it keeps the trash in a small area and not all over the hill. Even the biggest of douche will hold on to their trash to try and score a basket from the lift.


Holy crap. So simple.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

john doe said:


> You just made me think about how easy it would be for a guy to get on a crowded lift, take out the others on his chair with a hand gun then pull a rifle from his pack and start picking people off. What would you do if that happened?


This would be literally the hardest possible environment for a shooter. 

1. It a cold temperature which means 
a. The Air is thinner 
b. It will be cold bore shooting
2. The higher elevation will come into play. 
3. The person will be shooting up or down. 
4. The Lift is moving

From the lift would be the hardest place. All of those things are the biggest obstacles for snipers. Especially shooting down from a higher place. That is literally that hardest shot ever. Especially with not knowing the distance between your target and the distance between you and the ground. Anywhere else at a resort would be a super easy place though. Especially the crowded lift lines at the bottom. Or the lodges. Scary thought.

And these guys should come to my resort haha. They liftees at the top get clam bakes going in the shacks here. Just about everynight.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

john doe said:


> You just made me think about how easy it would be for a guy to get on a crowded lift, take out the others on his chair with a hand gun then pull a rifle from his pack and start picking people off. What would you do if that happened?


Hopefully the resort would shut down the lift quickly so he can't get away unless he jumps. The run would clear out quickly but the people on the chairs in front of him would be in trouble.

Sucks that we live in a society where we even consider this type of event.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

john doe said:


> You just made me think about how easy it would be for a guy to get on a crowded lift, take out the others on his chair with a hand gun then pull a rifle from his pack and start picking people off. What would you do if that happened?


Damn you have me all paranoid now. I have a concealed handgun permit and carry pretty much everywhere I go EXCEPT when I'm snowboarding. Stays locked in the car while snowboarding, because I figure; 1. Who is going to shoot up a ski resort? and 2. with my gloves and gear on it would be an extremely long draw. Might have to reconsider reason #1.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

wow if this was in US i would be like `oh well this is America, we live by 4395379 rules` but Canada c'moooon...


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Big Foot said:


> Damn you have me all paranoid now. I have a concealed handgun permit and carry pretty much everywhere I go EXCEPT when I'm snowboarding. Stays locked in the car while snowboarding, because I figure; 1. Who is going to shoot up a ski resort? and 2. with my gloves and gear on it would be an extremely long draw. Might have to reconsider reason #1.


I'm going to try to not lose any sleep over it. I'm more worried about random violence in my kids' schools but not so much at a spacious ski resort.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Can't live your life in fear of shit. It'll drive you mad thinking you can control every potential situation you might encounter. I know this from experience (used to literally lose sleep over the stupidest shit) and ironically it is since I've had kids that I've learned this. Sure you take steps to protect them but at some point you have to just relax and not worry. 

Have a good time and make the most of every single day. Maybe that sounds ignorant or naive, but it works for me these days. That and not following the news as much as I used to. 

note: I'm not making this post @bigfoot in particular at all, just in general.


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Big Foot said:


> Damn you have me all paranoid now. I have a concealed handgun permit and carry pretty much everywhere I go EXCEPT when I'm snowboarding. Stays locked in the car while snowboarding, because I figure; 1. Who is going to shoot up a ski resort? and 2. with my gloves and gear on it would be an extremely long draw. Might have to reconsider reason #1.


lol don't get me wrong but what is it with you colorodaians, my brother lives in parker and he has 3 guns, one m4 semi auto and 2 handguns,

i remember when obama decided to ban ammos of some sort, ammunition sales roofed in the state of Colorado i mean wow


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

vknyvz said:


> lol don't get me wrong but what is it with you colorodaians, my brother lives in parker and he has 3 guns, one m4 semi auto and 2 handguns,
> 
> i remember when obama decided to ban ammos of some sort, ammunition sales roofed in the state of Colorado i mean wow


I'm actually from Pennsylvania. Just moved to Colorado last year, but I have noticed many Coloradians share my appreciation for firearms and their defensive capacity. I think it really just boils down to people in rural areas being raised to be self reliant and provide for/protect their families. Whereas in urban environments, the people are conditioned to rely on the government to protect them.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Please let this thread not turn into a political gun-control melee.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Toecutter said:


> Please let this thread not turn into a political gun-control melee.


+1!!!

I think we're all in agreement here that cops on ski hills in Alberta is going a little far.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> +1!!!
> 
> I think we're all in agreement here that cops on ski hills in Alberta *because of weed* is going a little far.


There, I fixed it for you. lol


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

trapper said:


> There, I fixed it for you. lol


Because of weed is going WAYYYYYYYYYYY too far! :dizzy:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

When we were at Wolf Creek in January, there were quite a few people blazin. Especially by Alberta. It really doesn't bother me, just bake it or smoke somewhere out of the way, which most guys there were doing. 

Besides, I'd rather be behind some guys on the lift smoking a J than someone smoking Marlboros.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And just to you people who don't realize it. Pot is the worst smelling thing to people who don't smoke it. Seriously, I would rather stick my head up a Zerba's ass then smell that shit. Keep that in mind. No problem with you doing it, live it up, but be considerate of other people.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a solo chair lift blazer.


----------



## Vinh (Feb 19, 2013)

ThunderChunky said:


> And just to you people who don't realize it. Pot is the worst smelling thing to people who don't smoke it. Seriously, I would rather stick my head up a Zerba's ass then smell that shit. Keep that in mind. No problem with you doing it, live it up, but be considerate of other people.


I agree with this. Had it once when I was with my parents in The Hague for a firework show, then after got back on the tram to get to the car. The tram was stuffed with people and we had some dicks smoking pot a couple meters away. The entire tram smelled of pot, it was annoying as shit. 

Some of my friends smoke weed/pot and I have absolutely no problem with this. Same way with normal cigarettes. They don't smell as bad as pot, but that shit get's in your clothes.


----------

